# pituitary gland



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Does anyone know anything about what the pituitary gland's function is? I know it controls growth and hormones? Reason I ask is I was put on a drug to help my ibs and it made me lactate (this was yrs ago when I first got ibs). I felt good while on the drug but I had to go off it due to the enlarged gland producing prolactin. I can't remember the drug and I don't see that doc anymore. Just wondering if playing around with that hormone again would make me feel better (my friend always says her ibs is better during end of pregnancy and during breast-feeding).


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

bump


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

The pituitary is the "master gland" and controls all hormones. A quick google.com search for "pituitary gland" will give you more info than you ever wanted to know.For pituitary problems see: http://www.pituitary.org


----------

